
Show HN: Top Engineering Manager Must Do's - seige
https://medium.com/@lifeinafolder/top-engineering-manager-must-do-s-756ffab49a61#.q1qt797oy
======
brudgers
Because it is a regular blog post and does not offer something for users to
play with or try out, it does not meet the spirit of the "Show HN" guidelines.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
seige
Got it. Will keep in mind. I cant find a way to edit the title for this one
but will ensure for next time.

